# Lincoln county find



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 12, 2017)

Found today in a path I've walked a hundred times before.  What is it?  Age?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 12, 2017)

Here it is in context.  Was jumping for joy.  I usually find only quartz points.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice find! Looks to be maybe one of the late Archaic stemmed points, maybe a Kay, Elora, Mud Creek, or something from that cluster. Most of those date to around a 3,000-4,000 years ago or so.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info.

What I do know is that the guy who lost it was hunting in a great spot.  I hung my first permanent stand there 15 years ago and killed several deer all within 20-50 yds of where I found the point.


----------

